# Bluewater trolling need some experience



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll just go ahead and offer a trip free of charge if you can supply experience knowledge and some gear , I can get a few lures. Wanna learn the wahoo Mahi etc bite anywhere 40-50 miles off. I'll pay for it all. Want to learn. 8505728273 lets get a crew


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

do you have riggers?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Down and out riggers


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

ughhhh, I wish I was on leave already and I would be there in a heart beat. 30th is my last day. After that Im in whenever you take another trip. Will help pay for expenses, etc.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

We can take more than one trip!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome, awesome. I may have missed it in the other thread but what kind of boat do you have?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

24 Everglades . We will pick our days not going that far out in bad weather


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice. Always better to live another day to catch more fish, then risk it all for one day of fishing.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would offer to take some guys fishing for free to learn some blue water trolling technics I have a twin engine boat with riggers(not great ones but they work).


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Floor man maybe we should team up and learn together since looks like you got a sick boat!!


----------



## billfish (Feb 23, 2016)

no saints where are you from


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm out of Pensacola but if it's worth it I'll trailer wherever


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna have 3 over tomorrow evening to sit down and discuss the basics of bluewater. Anyone else interested, pm and let me know if you would like to attend. In Milton.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Gonna have 3 over tomorrow evening to sit down and discuss the basics of bluewater. Anyone else interested, pm and let me know if you would like to attend. In Milton.


Man sure wish I was going to be in town


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks wade, it was an honor to absorb some basic knowledge! Your the man


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No problem. We'll do tackle and baits next time.


----------

